# h2o international 2011... who's going and where are you staying?



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

this will be my 6th h2oi and i'm stoked to go down in the tt for her first trip to ocmd

so who's going and where are you staying?

when and where are we gonna set up the TT meet? 'cause you know we gotta have one 

ps. official dates are set, however venue has yet to be announced 24th and 25th if you haven't been in the loop. eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ill be there. Fri, Sat, Sun
No Idea where I'm staying
I set up last years gtg, it's your turn.


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm planning on heading up too. This will be my first time at h20, so no idea where i'll be staying yet. But it'd be awesome to have a meet


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I would love to go, but I live approximately 1,278 miles away


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im coming but not sure in what or where im staying.
I wann take mk1 GTI,but 6-7hr drive no AC,might not be smart.If the kid comes,its wifes jetta.If only two of us,then the TT.
Hotel will depend on who is coming.Dont want to repeat this years waterfest.staying away from the main strip if the whole fam come.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> I would love to go, but I live approximately 1,278 miles away


It's only approximate 
You know you want to come!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I say we get a list going again so we can keep track. Just copy and add yourself as we go along. 



1-James
2-
3-
4-
5-


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone got a place for me to crash


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

want to go.... no onme to go with... no place to stay


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be down Thurs night to Monday. Staying in the West 67th street condos.

Chances of the TT making it - 10%
Chances of crab chip consumption - 90%
Chances of being totally irresponsible and making other people drive - 100%

I say we do more of a social GTG than a parking lot one. Who's down for a bar TT meet? Possibly condo, I'd have to chat with the guys. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarbieTT said:


> want to go.... no onme to go with... no place to stay


Just grab a friend and split a hotel. Even if it's for one night.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i'm most likely staying at sunset islands at 67th as well. its the best place. either my b5 a4 wagon will be there if its done or i'll take my TT cause i know it will make it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I'll be down Thurs night to Monday. Staying in the West 67th street condos.
> 
> Chances of the TT making it - 10%
> Chances of crab chip consumption - 90%
> ...


Doug I'm down for any gtg. And if there is only a 10% chance your TT will make it, then there is a 90% chance I'll come up there and tow it down with mine:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug I'm down for any gtg. And if there is only a 10% chance your TT will make it, then there is a 90% chance I'll come up there and tow it down with mine:laugh:


We can make it the official TT meet cooler. Just fill it with ice and kegs. :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:

Yep sunset islands that's the name of the place! Know a few guys staying there we need to get a cell # / attendance thread going closer to the event.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

My Car won't be coming either stupid Motronic Tuning, stupid BEP S362, Stupid car, stupid me wanting 600HP on E85.

The wifey's TT should be there unless we bring the MK2.

I'd love to chat BT TT's with the folks!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

BarbieTT said:


> want to go.... no onme to go with... no place to stay


there's a huge lot of cool dudes and dudettes from CT i hang with every year at h2oi... the get.low crew... they usually have a sweet condo setup but this year it got booked from underneath them, but i'm sure you can roll down with them

i'll be rolling in on friday with the broke.status boys and girls... friday night h2oi preparty just outside of philly is always the best part of the weekend



papasmurf133 said:


> Anyone got a place for me to crash


i supposed worse comes to worse and i don't find a place to crash, the TT family can pull together and we can have a place on our own


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Chances of crab chip consumption - 90%


are we talking UTZ Chesapeake Bay Crab Seasoned Chips? 

By far the best chip to mash into any sandwich for a little crunch and lots of added flavor!



DougLoBue said:


> I say we do more of a social GTG than a parking lot one. Who's down for a bar TT meet? Possibly condo, I'd have to chat with the guys. :beer:


i like this idea... we should hit up a bar for sure... hopefully somewhere that has good crab cakes


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

trixx said:


> i supposed worse comes to worse and i don't find a place to crash, the TT family can pull together and we can have a place on our own


Love this idea


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

papasmurf133 said:


> Love this idea


 fun time


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i'm down for anything north of jolly roger's to hwy 90.

anything north of that sucks 

the closer the stumble home from seacrets is, the better :laugh::beer:

ps. the mk3 guys know this, but i always come packing lots of canadian beer and ketchup pringles :laugh:

if anyone's coming from in from new england... wachusetts blue please and thank you


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> friday night h2oi preparty just outside of philly


So when and where is this? I live 45 minutes west of Philly and drive by on the way down. Also I get out of school Friday at 12, then I drive home and will be there by 2:30, Then I clean the car and tape up the front end as required for such events and will be done by 6, then with the usual rush our traffic through Philly I should be south of the city on the US95/Rt1 corridor by 7, 8ish pm.


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

i'll be there, but probably not in the tt. i be in my cosmic green MK4. can i still come to the tt gtg?

we are staying on 94th behind bull on the beach.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup. Everyone needs to bring craft beer from their turf.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

weres the tt gtg at??


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yup. Everyone needs to bring craft beer from their turf.


Second this! That is the ultimate GTG

I think we're going to have to make more specific plans (like location) closer to the event.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopefully I can find something good enough lol. I have a feeling nobody wants Yuengling :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Super local:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that I think of it, they may still bottle Reading Premium. I'll have to ask around. Last case scenario I could grab some Victory....


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Super local:


Doug, 

Shaun said thats a good choice...make sure you bring a keg of it :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Doug,
> 
> Shaun said thats a good choice...make sure you bring a keg of it :laugh:


Or 2


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:laugh: 2 should last a night


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> :laugh: 2 should last a night


Per person


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

There's a good chance I'll be flying out for h20 this year. I'm staying in a condo, not sure where it is, my friend (Sav for those who are from the mk4 world) set it up.


----------



## JoshDub. (Sep 25, 2010)

My birthday is the 24th, I think that deserves a free admission.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JoshDub. said:


> My birthday is the 24th, I think that deserves a free admission.


Mines the 23. All the more reason to party


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll be heading there from Wednesday to Monday. Should be a crazyy time as usual :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:ic::beer::heart:ic::beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so i'm gonna step up and get a TT gtg setup so we can all chill out together for a couple hours over a few brews and crab cakes and talk about stare at each other's TTs :laugh:

i'm thinking saturday the 24th 4:00pm... just gotta figure out where.

can anyone recommend a good bar or restaurant along the coastal hwy that serves a great crab cake and would make a good chill out spot for a couple hours?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No idea lol. But I'm excited for this years show


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> so i'm gonna step up and get a TT gtg setup so we can all chill out together for a couple hours over a few brews and crab cakes and talk about stare at each other's TTs :laugh:
> 
> i'm thinking saturday the 24th 4:00pm... just gotta figure out where.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good bar or restaurant along the coastal hwy that serves a great crab cake and would make a good chill out spot for a couple hours?


Ok, I know I won't be there but 2 years ago when I was there with Grant and another buddy Peter, we hit up this all you can eat king crab shack up around 115th street. it was a 2 level place and the food was effing amazing. 

while this looks like a pile of garbage, it's actually a stack of butter and deliciousness.

Me on right, Peter on left


----------



## syurc07 (Nov 17, 2009)

Princess Bayside +1 !! :thumbup:

Either bringing down the mk3 vr6... the other mk3 vr6 s/c.... or i may purchase another car from now until then... we'll see


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Mines the 23. All the more reason to party


I'll be finally turning 21 on this coming 3rd 
last year, i tried to sneak into secrets with a fake id, and i got REJECTED  :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> I'll be finally turning 21 on this coming 3rd
> last year, i tried to sneak into secrets with a fake id, and i got REJECTED  :banghead:


Same here only my birthday is the 23 of September....as in Friday of H20:laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

trixx said:


> i supposed worse comes to worse and i don't find a place to crash, the TT family can pull together and we can have a place on our own


ok... looks like i'm going to have to find a place to stay... any other TTers need a place to crash?
we can go splits on a place along the costal hwy, preferably stumbling distance to seacrets 

place doesn't need to be fancy.. just nice enough to sleep off long nights of drinking and take refreshing shower at least once through the weekend :laugh:

I'm looking to book or stay Friday/Saturday/Sunday night :beer:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Trixx, book a room. Im down to split it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Room has been booked......cannot friggen wait!


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Im def, going to H2o is anyone from around Berks county is going because I need more TT's to drive down with. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Im def, going to H2o is anyone from around Berks county is going because I need more TT's to drive down with. :thumbup:


I'm going down Friday night!


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm going down Friday night!


Yeah I'm more than likely going down Friday afternoon as well.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Felt like bumping this because I've officially be approved for my time off to make it to H20!! Not bringing the car with me, but I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting some of the TT guys during the weekend!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

On 67th, heading down Thursday night if any one wants to cruise down with me. Will be driving thru the NJ area around 9-10pm.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> On 67th, heading down Thursday night if any one wants to cruise down with me. Will be driving thru the NJ area around 9-10pm.


 You're staying on 67th? I'm pretty sure that's where the condo I'm staying in is, but I have absolutely no idea of the area, since I've NEVER been there before.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> You're staying on 67th? I'm pretty sure that's where the condo I'm staying in is, but I have absolutely no idea of the area, since I've NEVER been there before.


 Sunset Island? Home of all of us Corrado guys :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Sunset Island? Home of all of us Corrado guys :laugh:


 don't forget about the interns

what car are you taking this year?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> don't forget about the interns
> 
> what car are you taking this year?


 lol, I hope your bringing your mail cart Doug! At the moment the plan is to take the TT. Corrado is still needing a couple months worth of work, looking into re-doing the cage and painting the interior/bay after I box the frame rail for the new cogged setup. 

Phil, Shaun and myself wont be able to make it down to the Island of Long this weekend. Too much work to get done.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Phil, Shaun and myself wont be able to make it down to the Island of Long this weekend. Too much work to get done.


 Dude rough. You guys are being demoted. :facepalm:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Sunset Island? Home of all of us Corrado guys :laugh:


 No idea what it's called, all I can tell you is I'm staying with Sav (mk4 GLI with the craziest bay ever). I'm just stoked to finally make it to H20. Doug, are you bringing the TT this year?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Likely not. :banghead:

I'm waiting on the Integrated Engineering cams which are on backorder. I could assemble the motor with the stock cams but I just don't want to cut any corners or have to disassemble the motor again in the future. Aside from the cams I would need to buy Maestro, Injectors & borrow some of Max's time to tune the car. I already have everything else sitting at Force Fed:

ARP head & main studs
JE 81mm 8.5:1 pistons
Brute rifle drilled rods
Full Ferea valvetrain: springs, retainers, int/exh valves

Sorry for the semi rant- this has been on my mind a lot lately since this project has been stagnant for awhile now. I'd really like the car done so I can enjoy it a little before Winter.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Likely not. :banghead:
> 
> I'm waiting on the Integrated Engineering cams which are on backorder. I could assemble the motor with the stock cams but I just don't want to cut any corners or have to disassemble the motor again in the future. Aside from the cams I would need to buy Maestro, Injectors & borrow some of Max's time to tune the car. I already have everything else sitting at Force Fed:
> 
> ...


 Haha I understand completely. Either way, hopefully I'll get a chance to meet you during the weekend.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug I'll let you drive my TT around the block to light a fire under your ass to get it finished:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Haha I understand completely. Either way, hopefully I'll get a chance to meet you during the weekend.


 :thumbup: Definitely- I'll be around!



PLAYED TT said:


> Doug I'll let you drive my TT around the block to light a fire under your ass to get it finished:thumbup:


 I might have to take you up on that!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

gaaah... can I justify $600 on just gas round trip and a 22 hour drive....??  

I wanna gooo!! :banghead::banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> gaaah... can I justify $600 on just gas round trip and a 22 hour drive....??
> 
> I wanna gooo!! :banghead::banghead:


 Sign up for AAA. You get 3 free tows a year that are 100 miles I'm pretty sure. Just tow it there and drive it home


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Sign up for AAA. You get 3 free tows a year that are 100 miles I'm pretty sure. Just tow it there and drive it home


 :laugh::laugh: AAA will only leave me with 1,000 miles to go! I dont mind the drive...just the gas $$$.. lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> :laugh::laugh: AAA will only leave me with 1,000 miles to go! I dont mind the drive...just the gas $$$.. lol


 That's half a tank. Saves you $40 lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

trixx said:


> so i'm gonna step up and get a TT gtg setup so we can all chill out together for a couple hours over a few brews and crab cakes and talk about stare at each other's TTs :laugh:
> 
> i'm thinking saturday the 24th 4:00pm... just gotta figure out where.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good bar or restaurant along the coastal hwy that serves a great crab cake and would make a good chill out spot for a couple hours?


Big Peckers or Hoopers. Fish Bone is on the south end, not too bad either. I prefer Phillips Crab House.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just found out yesterday I'll be staying in the 9400 building on 94th. Kinda out of the way lol. :banghead:


----------



## mreakus (Aug 3, 2011)

Was supposed to be going this weekend, and bringing the Rare Hare down but she's been a literal bitch lately. Doubt she could even make the drive there right now. Hopefully we can get her fixed up and tuned correctly.


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

7-8 of us rolling from south jersey


----------



## JoshDub. (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be turning 18 on the 24th. Cigarettes and porn here I come. :thumbup:


----------



## JAMAICANGOLD (Sep 14, 2008)

Staying at Tides on 71st Street.Cant beat it $219.XX with Tax


----------

